# Transfer Express Offers Two-Color Champ Goof Proof� Numbers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Transfer Express Offers Two-Color Champ Goof Proof® Numbers*

Creating numbers for all types of sports uniforms is fast and easy with Goof Proof® screen printed transfers from Transfer Express. Two-color Goof Proof® numbers are available in a wide variety of color combinations and preregistered for 4-second, one-step application. 

Offered in the popular Champ font, numbers come centered on the backing for perfect pairing; simply touch the paper edges for proper spacing. A preprinted grid pattern makes for easy alignment. Recommended fabrics for application include cotton, polyester and cotton/poly blends. 

Numbers are available in a variety of the most popular team color combinations, and they come in 4-inch, 6-inch, 8-inch and 10-inch sizes.

Order in a five pack of the same digit; an Express Pack of 60 digits, enough to do several teams; or a kit with 15 sets of numbers from 1 to 15 (315 digits) in a free storage box. 

Free Goof Proof® samples are available on request. There is a 15 percent discount on number orders over $500. 

Go to Screen Printed Transfer Numbers - Goof Proof | Transfer Express to order. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

